# die Blutzirkulation wurde abgeschnürt.



## Tömk

¡Hola!

¿Cuál es la traducción de: die Blutzirkulation wurde *abgeschnürt*?

_La circulación sanguínea se *?*
_
Danke vielmals!


----------



## Tonerl

*Mi sugerencia:*
*estrangular:*
*abschnüren (Chirurgie)*
*abbinden (Medizin, Adern)*

*die Blutzirkulation wurde abgeschnürt*
*La circulación sanguínea fue „estrangulada“*

*Saludos*


----------



## Tömk

Tonerl said:


> *Mi sugerencia:*
> *estrangular:*
> *abschnüren (Chirurgie)*
> *abbinden (Medizin, Adern)*
> 
> *die Blutzirkulation wurde abgeschnürt*
> *La circulación sanguínea fue „estrangulada“*
> 
> *Saludos*


Muchas gracias. Ahora recuerdo que el término correcto es "bloqueada" en español.

La circulación sanguínea fue bloqueada.

Manchmal, sogar in deiner eigenen Sprache, vergisst man bestimmte Begriffe, die man doch weiß, aber die man in diesem Moment nicht an sich erinnert kann (ich bin mir unsicher über meine Übersetzung).
A veces, hasta en tu propio idioma, te olvidas de ciertos términos que sí sabes, pero que en ese momento no recuerdas. 


Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

*A veces, hasta en tu propio idioma, te olvidas de ciertos términos que sí sabes, pero que en ese momento no recuerdas. *
*Manchmal, sogar in deiner eigenen Sprache, vergisst du bestimmte Begriffe, die du doch kennst, aber an die du dich in diesem Moment/Augenblick nicht erinnerst/nicht erinnern kannst (ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob meine eigene Übersetzung (ganz) korrekt ist)*

*Aufgrund des Gefühls, dass du unsere Sprache gerne richtig erlernen möchtest, habe ich mir erlaubt dich zu korrigieren und hoffe, dir ein wenig damit geholfen zu haben !?*

* La circulación sanguínea fue bloqueada*

*Na klar, du hast Recht, eine Blutzirkulation/Durchblutung wird logischerweise "blockiert", aber ich wurde durch deine obige Frage: die Blutzirkulation wurde abgeschnürt? etwas irritiert und habe deshalb eine wortwörtliche Übersetzung vorgeschlagen, sorry ! *

*Saludos*


----------



## Tömk

Hallo *Tonerl* und danke dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast meine obige Übersetzung zu korrigieren. Und ja, das hat mir geholfen!

Grüße.


----------



## baufred

... da bin ich doch schon "spitzfindiger" :

*blockieren* > ist m.M.n. Allgemeinbegriff für die Unterbrechung des Blutstroms durch innere (Trombus, Plaque) Blockierung und äußere (würgen > Hand/Krawatte o.ä.) (Gewalt-)Einwirkung

*abschnüren* deutet da schon auf eine reine äußerliche (mechanische) Einwirkung hin (s.o.) ... und damit entfällt schon die "innere" Variante

.. um mal die Feinheiten zwischen "bloquear" und "estrangular" "rauszukitzeln" ....

Saludos  --  baufred --


----------

